# Philippines for one month???



## freechoice (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi We will go to the Philippines for a month...ANY suggestions and travel tips welcome your replies!

We are a family of two adults and three teens that complain about too hot~
We will arrive around July 19th in Manila ... any places nice away from Manila?? We have to go to TAGAYTAY, then to ROXAS CITY .. then to BORACAY , CEBU then TO BACK TO MANILA??? 

KNOW of any larger resorts,hotels in those areas that will accomodate us?

thanks all!!!


----------



## Buzzmom (Jun 20, 2006)

You will likely love Boracay!  Absolutely beautiful tropical beaches with white, white sand.  Fridays is a very popular resort there.  We stayed at another resort about 2-3 "doors" down, can't remember the name, but it was lovely with thatched roofs and a hammock on the balcony.  You can get an hour massage on the beach for about $7.00.  Most restaurants have Western food on one side of the menu and Filipino food on the other.  Don't pass up the Filipino food!!  Try sinagong (sour soup made from tamarind with rice, meat and veggies), adobo (meat made with garlic, soy sauce and vinegar), pancit (rice noodles with meat and veggies) and fried rice.  Filipino fried rice is the BEST fried rice, not bland like the kind you get at Chinese restaurants.

Not sure about the weather in July, but when we went in late October a few years back, the heat and humidity was stifling.  But I think it won't be that bad for you since our summers and winters in the US are opposite of theirs.  Have a great time.  We're really looking forward to going back.


----------



## freechoice (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for reply, Buzzmom

Just wondering if there is a resorts that will accommodate family of five, probably needing two bedrooms...are there any condo hotels that are upscale and recommended in the Manila Makati areas? thanks all for any tips and suggestions...Keep them coming


----------



## Buzzmom (Jun 21, 2006)

I did a quick Google search and came up with these results:

http://www.viviun.com/Rentals/Philippines/Condos/

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/asia#7247



Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## freechoice (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi again Buzzmom...I can hardly wait for Boracay the way you describe !

I was wondering what transportation is available for us...around Manila and outside of Manila...are there bus companies or I am sure of tours etc?

thanks again Buzzmom..


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 24, 2006)

The people are really nice. Look for a Philippino resteraunt, grocery store, or someone from the Philipines and ask them for advice.Don't just do resorts get a look at life on the islands.


----------



## 3Js (Jun 25, 2006)

Try these sites:

http://www.boracayisland.org/
http://www.boracay.com/


----------



## grail (Jun 25, 2006)

July is the lean season here in the Philippines.  Expect rains during these times.
TAGAYTAY - there are lots of hotels or resorts, the hotels on the edge (with a view of taal volcano) are pricier vs the resorts on the opposite side.  Don't miss the volcano trek while you're in Tagaytay.  Frest fruits abounds (bananas, pineapples, papayas). For food, don't miss the bulalo (beef shank boiled till tender in broth), and the fried tawilis (fish that is found only in taal lake)
BORACAY - you will have the beach to yourself as it is the lean season.  Prices now would be cheaper, only downside is that not all of the restauranst or bars might be open.  Don't miss the fresh fruit shakes by the beach, or a massage.  
Manila - depends on what you would like to do here.  Don't miss the shopping though, lot of bargains in the malls.
If you got specific questions, feel free to ask.

grail


----------



## jellson (Jul 4, 2006)

Just came back from Cebu and Bohol, Philippines, some 2 weeks ago. I fell in love with Bohol! I suggest you include it in your itinerary as it is so worth it. The Alona beach is probably one of the best beaches that I've seen, and that includes beaches in the Carribbean and Southeast Asia! The water is so clear, and the place itself is unspoilt by tourists! Snorkeling is so surreal! You almost don't need to have your goggles to see the bottom of the sea (of course only the shallow part!) You will really feel so close to nature, and it will somewhat change you! We went dolphin-watching in Bohol and there are lots and lots of them in their natural habitat! Amazing, really! We also saw the famous chocolate hills and what some consider the smallest primate in the world, the tarsiers.

Everything is also cheap. If you're going to Boracay, I am sure there are ferries that go to Bohol. I landed in Cebu and took the 1.5-hr ferry ride to Tagbilaran, Bohol for 500 Pesos (US$10). 

For more info on Philippines and Bohol, check these links:

Wow Philippines Website

Bohol Philppines Website


----------

